# Question: Marineland C-360 : Tube Size ???



## Riiz (Apr 30, 2008)

I dont own either Marineland filter, but you want to measure the ID (inside diameter) of the tubing.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Take your filter down to home depot or Lowes or osh, or whatever they have in MD. Pick out the size of tubing that you can barely muscle onto the filter. I like to go a little small and then use hot water on the ends to help stretch it on.


----------



## Tyger (Dec 9, 2010)

Riiz said:


> I dont own either Marineland filter, but you want to measure the ID (inside diameter) of the tubing.


Ah, duh... Inside Diameter _not_ Identification (ID)... silly me - :icon_redf - thanks!

~Tyger~


----------



## fms (Mar 8, 2011)

Id=3/4


----------



## Tyger (Dec 9, 2010)

*Thanks*



fms said:


> Id=3/4


Oops, an overdue thank-you! ~Tyger~


----------

